# How many of y'all suck at math?



## Hadley4000 (Jun 2, 2009)

There are quite a few topics here where cubers go off on math talk that leaves me in the dust. So, rather than talk about math problems, who here also sucks at math?

I managed to fail Algebra I, and a quarter way through Algebra II, on the skirts of failing, managed to switch to Geometry, which I came close to failing. Did great in all other subjects throughout my highschool years, but there is an unmistakable slope of ignorance when it comes to those pesky numbers.

Who else?


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 2, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> There are quite a few topics here where cubers go off on math talk that leaves me in the dust. So, rather than talk about math problems, who here also sucks at math?
> 
> I managed to fail Algebra I, and a quarter way through Algebra II, on the skirts of failing, managed to switch to Geometry, which I came close to failing. Did great in all other subjects throughout my highschool years, but there is an unmistakable slope of ignorance when it comes to those pesky numbers.
> 
> Who else?


85.4% of all cubers suck at math
73.2% of all statistics are mad up on the fly


----------



## Novriil (Jun 2, 2009)

My math has always been 5 (A, but we use numbers)... Now I have so bad teacher that I just don't bother to learn and got 4 without any learning.. I never learn at home (except cube)..


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 2, 2009)

I understand most aspects of math, but the non-intuitive stuff is more difficult


----------



## KConny (Jun 2, 2009)

Practise, practise, practise.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 2, 2009)

KConny said:


> Practise, practise, practise.


your spelling


----------



## joey (Jun 2, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> KConny said:
> 
> 
> > Practise, practise, practise.
> ...



There is nothing wrong with his spelling.
You need to work on your punctuation.


----------



## watermelon (Jun 2, 2009)

British - practise
American - practice

I will, however, point out that Firefox doesn't think that practise is a word.


----------



## Poke (Jun 2, 2009)

*Skip to avoid monologue*
Math is my strongest subject. As I said before, because of my recent move, I am trapped in my algebra I class, which is an average class, when I could be an algebra II. In my school, the classes go Algebra I(1 year), Geometry(1 semester-1 year, depending on if you take regular or advanced), Algebra II(1 semester), Pre-Calc(year), and Calculus(year).

Luckily for me, if I never fail, which I probably won't, I will be able to take calculus I in high school. To give you an idea of how advanced I am for my class, I have only missed one 100% on my standardized practice test. 

*Monologue over:*
But to answer your question, I do know that in my class, 4 out of 3 people have trouble with fractions. I also know that, if you have trouble in math, the "smart kid" in class will probably be the most likely to help.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 2, 2009)

joey said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > KConny said:
> ...



I don't know what you'retalking about...



watermelon said:


> British - practise
> American - practice
> 
> I will, however, point out that Firefox doesn't think that practise is a word.


Ah. FF FTL in this case, then.


----------



## Rama (Jun 2, 2009)

2 weeks ago I had my exams for ''Applied mathematics'', well when I saw the test I was like ''Hmkay...'' and I returned the exam without written anything on it. 
So I am flunking school too now....

For me maths is equal to: pain, feeling powerless, despair, feeling worthless, feeling aggressive, Pol Pot.


----------



## Rozir (Jun 2, 2009)

well most people think i am good at math just because i can solve the rubik's cube. which isn't the case, i am really more of a science guy! 

im probably going to fail my my algebra1 class final exam


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't consider myself to be good at math and most of the time I hate it. I also have to minor in it to earn my degree...


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm a senior right now and took AP calculus so I guess I'm a little over average??? btw the teacher wasn't really good in my opinion....I just moved to NY from Jersey during my senior year and my new teacher couldn't even solve some of the textbook problems and had one of us solving it for the class.


----------



## skwishy (Jun 2, 2009)

I did very well in math in previous years. I excelled in geometry and trigonometry, passing both classes with over 100%, but that doesn't mean that I can recall anything now, and had near 100% in algebra I and II as well as AP statistics. I took AP calculus this year and will admit that I have never been so confused before. I still managed to get at least a B each term but that was based more on participation that by how well I understood the subject. I am going to defend myself slightly and say that part of the problem was that I had a first year teacher who was still getting into the groove of things. I will also admit that I was just lazy too and did not go out and learn on my own. I just don't see the fun in reading a calculus book in my spare time.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 2, 2009)

i seem to be the unusual one when mixing with cubers. i am not even slightly scientific, those were my only bad grades at school. same with maths, i was never bad at that at least, i was just much better at arts subjects like english and foreign languages. i studied spanish and german for my first degree which is hardly mathematical and i will do english literature for my second degree 

while i am good at mental arithmetic for example, i am constantly out of the loop with specific maths or science references. you are not the only one


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 2, 2009)

I was doing amazing, until they skipped me over Pre-Algebra.

Algebra: Pain and torture for a Math class, my learning and being 'one of the best in the class' slumped down hard. I think I still made it out with a B, though, or a high C...

Geometry: Trying to make my return to being one of the higher-scoring in the class, and I am. Still not an A, but definitely better than Algebra, definitely.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 2, 2009)

Rama said:


> 2 weeks ago I had my exams for ''Applied mathematics'', well when I saw the test I was like ''Hmkay...'' and I returned the exam without written anything on it.
> So I am flunking school too now....
> 
> For me maths is equal to: pain, feeling powerless, despair, feeling worthless, feeling aggressive, Pol Pot.


That is a very misplaced smiley Rama. I really hope you are going to do well on your 1 final chance when you can redo 1 exam. The world doesn't need another "drop-out, worthless, aggressive, unemployed, sitting in his attick playing the bass, guy". Also, girls in general (and mothers in particular) like it when you graduate and become "succesful"



CharlieCooper said:


> i seem to be the unusual one when mixing with cubers. i am not even slightly scientific, those were my only bad grades at school. same with maths, i was never bad at that at least, i was just much better at arts subjects like english and foreign languages. i studied spanish and german for my first degree which is hardly mathematical and i will do english literature for my second degree
> 
> while i am good at mental arithmetic for example, i am constantly out of the loop with specific maths or science references. you are not the only one


but, but, but......You are a girl. You are supposed to be good at languages and you are supposed to such at technical stuff. It is confusing enough that you can even solve a cube


----------



## Sin-H (Jun 2, 2009)

I like maths... And I like sciences...

Once we had a course on body language and the guy who came to teach us just looked at me and said: "I bet you like maths!"
and I wasn't even holding a cube in my hands at that moment...


----------



## DcF1337 (Jun 2, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> I like maths... And I like sciences...
> 
> Once we had a course on body language and the guy who came to teach us just looked at me and said: "I bet you like maths!"
> and I wasn't even holding a cube in my hands at that moment...



Maybe because you look like Bill Gates when he was your age.


----------



## SlaughterMelon (Jun 2, 2009)

Poke said:


> 4 out of 3 people have trouble with fractions.



I see what you did thar. :3

Actually, I'm pretty good at math, taken Algebra I, II, Geometry, Pre-calc, "Advance Math Concepts (Algebra 2.5), and Statistics. All you need to think of math as is formulas. Until you get to higher level math courses, that's all it is. Just plugging numbers in. Just do what you're told to do, and you should be able to get by. Of course, you could view every math problem as a "scramble" and each equation you learn as an "algorithm" to solving the problem (which is actually what it is.).


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm pretty fair at math, but I'm absolutely nowhere near the level of some of the cubers on this site. My strengths have always been in history, although I'm pretty up there in science as well.


----------



## Jason (Jun 2, 2009)

I got A at A-levels (including an AS level in advanced maths) At uni I got pretty decent grades at maths (Engineering), so I thought I was good. Now I'm doing a Ph.D in semiconductor physics, and I realise that in the grand scheme of things, I'm absolutely crap at maths!!!!


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm not bad at really any subject is school, except maybe I'm a little weak in Drama. But I would say Math is my strongest subject. I am taking the Algebra 1 Final for high school credit on Friday, and next year plan on taking Algebra 2 and Geometry and a Freshman. I am top of my class in pretty much every subject but Drama and French.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 2, 2009)

I love math, but I'm no good at it.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 2, 2009)

Late but: practise is a verb. Practice is a noun. So you go to practice to practise. But practise isn't used in America.


----------



## Dene (Jun 2, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> Late but: practise is a verb. Practice is a noun. So you go to practice to practise. But practise isn't used in America.



That is a dead distinction.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 2, 2009)

I care. (lalalalalalalalalalalalala)


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 2, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Algebra: Pain and torture for a Math class, my learning and being 'one of the best in the class' slumped down hard. I think I still made it out with a B, though, or a high C



Algebra is basic common sense that has been condensed into a math course. I hate Algebra.


----------



## deco122392 (Jun 2, 2009)

im pretty good with math. i have yet t find anything in my classes that has stumped me at least. although that being said, i just finished geometry after flunking it once from not really caring and lack of proper instruction. i have helped my friends with there classes up to some calc stuff.

i just feel like math comes easy to me, algebra was simple and i never had any problems with it other then memorizing the quadratic equation and that was resolved after writing it down 4 or 5 times.

to me math has always just seemed logical. although to be perfectly honest i have to see what practical applications what im learning will have before i even feel remotely interested in bothering to learn it.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 2, 2009)

I suck at Trig and Calculus. I specialize in simple olympiad style problems and geometry. I like intuition much better than formula memorizing.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jun 2, 2009)

Uh...I just graduated middle school...and I'm pretty sure I got a 92% or so in Algebra 1. I don't know if I suck or not, I guess not. I just hate math because my teacher was obsessed with it...no seriously, we did it every single day until the end of the year.

@Wuqiong(above): lolwut?


Edit: I don't like math at the moment because it is so boring, I don't like science because my teacher is a huge (words I'm not going to type), I don't like language arts because I suck at remembering all those words that mean things and I have bad handwriting. I like history (only if it's something I like, such as the Renaissance...)...


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 2, 2009)

watermelon said:


> British - practise
> American - practice
> 
> I will, however, point out that Firefox doesn't think that practise is a word.



I thought the British "practise" pertains to a job, as in "business practise". I thought they use "practice" to describe repeating a task to become proficient.

*EDIT: OOOOPS. I got it backwards!*


----------



## Siraj A. (Jun 2, 2009)

Practise, verb. Practice, noun.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 2, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> I care. (lalalalalalalalalalalalala)



i appreciated it, for what it's worth.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 2, 2009)

Math is my strongest subject by far. I've gotten 95-100 in every math course I've had up until Calculus 1, where I got an 83. I'm blaming my teacher for that, he teaches in such a weird style...well I never did any of the homework either...


----------



## Poke (Jun 2, 2009)

I get A's and miss almost half my homework... my tests and quizzes make it up.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 2, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Algebra: Pain and torture for a Math class, my learning and being 'one of the best in the class' slumped down hard. I think I still made it out with a B, though, or a high C
> ...



I didn't understand what I was being taught a lot of time either; and even though I eventually got it, it meant that I stayed slightly behind by a day or two... maybe 3.

It was *not* fun.
But once I got it, it was usually easy.


----------



## Vulosity (Jun 2, 2009)

Geometry was very easy to pass. Algebra was difficult to comprehend at first, but then it began to make sense. 

I am taking Algebra II next year. (Math is my strongest subject.)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 2, 2009)

i don't suck at it. I just don't like it


----------



## Escher (Jun 2, 2009)

Guys, guys, guys, this thread is about sucking at maths, not getting 90-95% and saying that you suck 

I sucked pretty badly at maths, considering naturally I was very good at it. Obviously when you don't do something like maths (I only turned up to like 2/3rds of gcse maths lessons) much you get rubbish at it. Its only now that I'm actually really interested in it, when my friends are getting into cambridge and warwick to do maths degrees 

EDIT:
byu, you really shouldn't be posting in here


----------



## byu (Jun 2, 2009)

I started taking Advanced Pre-Algebra in Elementary school, my parents had to drive me to the nearby middle school for an hour each day. When I was 11, I started taking Adv. Algebra 1. I have a 96 in Adv. Algebra 1.

I've also gotten many awards for Math Olympiad (moems.com or moems.org, don't remember)


----------



## Dene (Jun 2, 2009)

Escher said:


> Guys, guys, guys, this thread is about sucking at maths



Yea this is what I was thinking. Everyone has used it as an excuse to come in here and show off about their worthless math accomplishments.


----------



## Edmund (Jun 3, 2009)

hmmm. math: im a C student but am at a real hard school. At my old school i (6th) i had A's but that was easy i guess? It's not so much math but cubers talk about science and im like ughhhhhhhhh. I get D's in Science so not so much math but my teacher always says "i see you do that rubiks cube? why cant you (insert math thing here)


----------



## happa95 (Jun 3, 2009)

byu said:


> I started taking Advanced Pre-Algebra in Elementary school, my parents had to drive me to the nearby middle school for an hour each day. When I was 11, I started taking Adv. Algebra 1. I have a 96 in Adv. Algebra 1.
> 
> I've also gotten many awards for Math Olympiad (moems.com or moems.org, don't remember)



Darn you, you little overachiever. I'm in the same class as you and I'm in 7th.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm 15 and have an understanding of concepts up through the college level, but I suck at solving problems and can't even do basic proofs and such without totally messing up. I think it's because I was not naturally good at math but tried to force myself to be very good at it too fast...


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 3, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> KConny said:
> 
> 
> > Practise, practise, practise.
> ...



America:
Noun: Practice
Verb: Practice

Most of the rest of the world that has a relatively large amount of english:
Noun: Practice
Verb: Practi*s*e

I know, confusing. when I moved from China (my dad's work moved us a lot but now they've allowed us to stay here), my teacher kept on trying to correct my "spelling mistakes"

But on the subject of math, not language, math is my best, though not my favorite on most cases. I get straight a's but math is my strong point, though I like science (for the most part) a crap load better.


----------



## deco122392 (Jun 3, 2009)

Dene said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, guys, guys, this thread is about sucking at maths
> ...



*wags finger* and don't you dare forget about my worthless accomplishments 
like when i spent long hard minutes during valuable class time learning how to sonic and thumb around for pen spinning


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 3, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> I'm 15 and have an understanding of concepts up through the college level, but I suck at solving problems and can't even do basic proofs and such without totally messing up. I think it's because I was not naturally good at math but tried to force myself to be very good at it too fast...



basically the same with me, but I fail at geometry instead (as demoed by my answer to the math problem)


----------



## Lofty (Jun 3, 2009)

I suck at real math...
I pwned math in High School and would sleep in class, but then I got to college and started taking classes like Linear and Abstract Algebra... I got C's in the classes and switched majors


----------



## Davey Boy (Jun 3, 2009)

So far I am ok at math, i got an A in AP calc, but that is just because i can understand concepts, then intuitively forge my way through the rest. I think college math will be fairly easy cause my bro took the same courses i need to (he went into civil engineering and im shooting for mechanical) and he said most of his classes were just learning the concepts then applying them. But i can't multiply for crap, and circles or anything without variables and i fail miserably at it


----------

